# Scrollsaw clubs



## Blacklabradorman (30 Oct 2009)

Another new thread from me (aren't I brave?)

Would it be possible to find out if there are any Scrollsaw Clubs in the UK and, if yes (hopefully), could we put together a list like the wood suppliers.

I did mention this before but I think it may have been missed purely because there aren't any clubs around.

No - I'll stay optimistic and hope there are some....

Sean


----------



## Gill (30 Oct 2009)

If there are any, I don't know of them  .

It's a pity. I have pondered the possibility of having a scrolling bash in my workshop, but I don't think I could cater for more than a handful. Heck, I barely have enough room for me and my saws, let alone more scrollers :lol: . I sometimes think it would be nice to have an informal 'open workshop' night once a month, though.


----------



## big soft moose (30 Oct 2009)

Gill":1om3osoe said:


> If there are any, I don't know of them  .
> 
> It's a pity. I have pondered the possibility of having a scrolling bash in my workshop, but I don't think I could cater for more than a handful. Heck, I barely have enough room for me and my saws, let alone more scrollers :lol: . I sometimes think it would be nice to have an informal 'open workshop' night once a month, though.



when you say saws plural gill - how many have you got ? ( ive never felt the need for more than one)


----------



## Gill (30 Oct 2009)

Three Hegners, a couple of Diamonds, a DeWalt 788 and a Spiralux (if the latter counts).

Every now and then I see these bargain saws being advertised and I just can't resist. My hubby doesn't mind; I think he's grateful I don't have a taste for designer shoes instead :lol: .


----------



## Zanda (1 Nov 2009)

Gill":9a784c4v said:


> Three Hegners, a couple of Diamonds, a DeWalt 788 and a Spiralux (if the latter counts).
> 
> Every now and then I see these bargain saws being advertised and I just can't resist. My hubby doesn't mind; I think he's grateful I don't have a taste for designer shoes instead :lol: .



Gill, give us the dewalt, go on Gill, Gill, go on Gill, give me the dewalt (said like an annoying child) well my Grand Kids think it works, so why can't I ? well I can dream huh ? :twisted:


----------



## Gill (1 Nov 2009)

Not a chance, Pete. I had a major bust-up with a former member who _insisted _that I should sell him my DW788. It wasn't a pleasant experience  :roll: . Goodness only knows how long my elderly Hegner 2 VS will last, but I want to keep the DW in reserve for when that time comes. They are lovely saws and I hope that one day DeWalt will market them in Europe once more.

When I heard that Hawk (an American saw manufacturer who went into administration earlier this year) had been acquired by new owners I wrote to them and suggested they investigate the possibility of exporting to the UK. We'll have to see whether or not anything comes of it - Hawk's priority is to re-establish itself in the USA.


----------



## big soft moose (1 Nov 2009)

do we know why dewalt wont sell them over here ?

also are there any major obstacles to buying them from the US (like for instance is the voltage different on american saws ?) - I have wondered about trying to import a few from america and sell them on as they are clearly in demand in europe but wonder if there must be a major obstacle or someone would have done it already.


----------



## gasmansteve (1 Nov 2009)

Sorry off thread slightly but 
Gill - Noticed a few postings you have made about that Hegner clone the Axminster AWFS18 and wondered what you thought about it?. It looks the bees knees and I have been asked for ideas for an upcoming birthday :lol: :lol: . Quite happy to use my Scheppach for now as I`m still learning to scroll but it looks very tempting?
Regards
Steve


----------



## Gill (1 Nov 2009)

Hi Steve

Never used one myself. I saw one for the first time when I visited the new Axminster shop at Nuneaton and thought the finish looked rough compared to Hegner. Unfortunately, it wasn't set up for a demonstration.

There are a number of people on this forum who use the AWFS18 and are satisfied with it. Supplementing the top blade clamping system with a Hegner Quick Release clamp seems to improve the saw dramatically.

My advice is to try an AWFS18 before making a decision. I've never used a Scheppach so I wouldn't like to comment on how much of an improvement the AWFS would be. If you are enjoying scrolling so much that you feel you need a saw capable of enduring sustained use, I suggest you enquire of Axminster as to how they rate the saw. My memory is hazy, but I seem to recall the shop in Nuneaton rated it as suitable for hobbyists. A Hegner 2VS would be much more durable even though it is more than twice as expensive.

Gill


----------



## chrispuzzle (2 Nov 2009)

Gill":15mge7t5 said:


> I suggest you enquire of Axminster as to how they rate the saw. My memory is hazy, but I seem to recall the shop in Nuneaton rated it as suitable for hobbyists. A Hegner 2VS would be much more durable even though it is more than twice as expensive.
> 
> Gill



The AWSF18 is rated "trade" on the website and it certainly is a heavy, rugged saw. As you say, the finish is more rustic than a Hegner, and it is much easier to change blades using the Hegner clamps.

I have been using one for nearly three years now with no significant problems - in fact the only thing I can think of was a pin working loose in the clamp lever which was easily sorted with a few gentle hammer taps to push it back in.


----------

